# First picture of the 10th version of my layout!



## NC&StL (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you have any pictures of the other 9 layouts.

Dan


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

looks good, it would be great to see some of the changes that have been made -if possible


----------



## NC&StL (Apr 24, 2019)

Each time I start over, I leave the layouts 11X14 foot frame, (30 inches deep) and do a clean sheet re-design. I do have some pictures of the last 5 version, I will post some of the better things (in my opinion) that they had. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Great photo, very evocative of a time when America
traveled by rail. First impression is something of the 
mid to later 1950's, perhaps in Colorado. Is that about
right?

The visual clues are quite intriguing: the piney forested 
mountains, the coal tower, and the streamliners.


----------



## NC&StL (Apr 24, 2019)

Chops, I was looking for the south east USA, near where I am located. We got a few mountains around here, although the backdrop I got from Train-junkie, may be Colorado. We have more pines here than you can imagine! (and tons of pine cones ..


----------



## NC&StL (Apr 24, 2019)

*The ol factory up the hill, (don't know what they make)!*


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Agree with Denny, very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking scenes.


----------

